# What to do with fireplace??



## keymaster (Jul 28, 2015)

Replace the wood panels above and on the sides, and simplify it. It could be drywall. The wavy lines are distracting against the brick. (Remove unnecessary wood trim at the ceiling and possibly below the mantel.) Paint the mantel bright white like the baseboard. Paint the brick and surround a richer color, maybe light grey. Not dark, as the room looks dark, but a shade more contrast than the wall. Floor surround depends on rest of floor, but could be painted to match the surround. Hope that helps.


----------



## Graclynn (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## keymaster (Jul 28, 2015)

Your walls are a warm neutral. You can use many warm neutrals or warm greys, these will tend to blend in. Cool greys will be more dynamic, also may convey a sense of "stone fireplace" more.

SW Spaulding Grey (Shermin Williams considers it a cool grey, but it's borderline warm. Will blend but not disappear.)






















Your wall now, Millstone (Valspar), below:











SW Classic French Gray (cool grey.)









Make chips from your existing paint, then take them to the store and compare. Get chips and bring them home. Think about how they look with the floor, and furnishings. (Warm colors get warmer when combined, and vice versa.) I like the Spaulding Grey, but the French Grey works too. There's many directions you can go, and you have to view them in your light.

Edit: If the room feels dark (photos can be deceptive) then think about lightening the ceiling with a lighter shade of the same color, or a true white (warm). You might want to decide that before the fireplace.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Graclynn (Aug 21, 2015)

Just so I understand; you recommend painting top and bottom in the Spalding (after removing paneling) and the mantle in color that matches trim. Then ceiling in a flat white for contrast? Also, I believe it is drywall behind panels (All we've done so far is paint all of it white...just for now as we are working on every single room in the house and trying to get it livable so we can move in).


----------



## keymaster (Jul 28, 2015)

Graclynn said:


> Just so I understand; you recommend painting top and bottom in the Spalding (after removing paneling) and the mantle in color that matches trim. Then ceiling in a flat white for contrast? Also, I believe it is drywall behind panels (All we've done so far is paint all of it white...just for now as we are working on every single room in the house and trying to get it livable so we can move in).














I'm recommending removing the paneling, and replacing it with new drywall to give you a crisp, uniform finish which to paint. When you remove the paneling, it will leave a recessed area. Depending on the depth of the material, you can decide what to use to replace it. (1/2", 3/8" etc.) It will look best if the side of the brick and the side of the panel are in the same plane. At the top, it will look best if the line of the side panel continues uninterrupted to the ceiling. Does that make sense? 

When you remove the paneling, you will know better what needs to be done. (It might be 1/2" drywall, or 3/8" sheet of some kind that is needed to fill in where the paneling was and bring it flush.) 

Paint: Use the paint of your choice to paint the brick, the brick corbels (support the mantel), the sides and the top panel above the mantel. 

Paint the mantel white. 

Ceiling: Consider a flat warm white, if you think the room is too dark. (Not too warm, though.) 

Also: Remove the trim at the ceiling above fireplace. Replace with new if necessary, if not, leave it off.


----------



## weimed (Sep 21, 2015)

]I would rip out all the wood and replace it with light stone veneer (can be bought at home depot). get rid of that nasty ceiling fan too. Collects dust and makes the room look bad.http://www.pinnaclestoneproducts.com/Design_Gallery/Design-Gallery.aspx?DesignGalleryID=95&DesignGalleryCategoryID=2


----------



## Sdyess (Oct 12, 2015)

I would either paint, or touch up the wall.. then add a stressed wood effect. Also a simple screen could help?

Something like this?


----------

